# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Quori, low-cost socially interactive robot platform

## Airicist2

quori.org

This project is funded by the National Science Foundation CISE Research Infrastructure (CRI)  CNS-1513275  and CNS-1513108

----------


## Airicist2

Quori: a community-informed design of a socially interactive humanoid robot

Jun 1, 2022




> ICRA 2022 presentation for our T-RO Journal Paper on Quori:
> DOI 10.1109/TRO.2021.3111718

----------

